# Exotic Mammals...



## lizardminion (Apr 8, 2012)

A little bored from researching reptiles, amphibians, and inverts, I've decided to research other aspects of the exotic pet trade. I'm a little curious about mammals, and I'm wondering what everyone else keeps, and what has to be their favorite. I actually do have experience in this field as I have kept numerous hamsters and a gerbil in the past, only one dying before his time. (bad accident caused my last hamster's back to break- still lived many months after the incident)
So I'm curious- who else has/is currently keeping any mammals, what's your favorite, and why? Shed some light on mammals so I, and other readers can learn about these as well. 
I do find dormice interesting, as well as degus and prairie dogs. Does anybody have experience with any of these?

P.S. Generally, while I mention exotic mammals, I'm generally referring to those who can be kept in indoor cages, such as mice and hamsters. However, if you do keep wolfdogs or genets or any others, feel free to share a little on these as well.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Apr 10, 2012)

I love gerbils! Their without a doubt, my favorite pet mammal. (do dogs and cats count?), anyway, i owned some back when i lived in Washington. they are illegal here in california. their so interactive and cute! they also come in a variety of colors.


----------



## Obelisk (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had hamsters and a ferret, but it would definitely be cool to have a Russian silver fox. Apparently it only took a few generations to domesticate them.


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 10, 2012)

I currently keep three amazing prairie dogs and an old rat girl.  Exotic rodents are actually my first love.  In the past I've kept:  

Mice, rats (for almost 18 years now), pygmy mice, spiny mice (bred as a hobby cream, white spot, satin coat, and standard agouti wild), banner tail kangaroo rat, soft furred rats,  a couple different hamsters, two gerbils, and of course my beloved Emin's pouched rat.  He was probably by far the greatest pet I had ever owned.  Ever.  And vastly intelligent (in a scary sense even) who used the toilet to poop and pee in, walked on a leash and harness down the trails just like walking a dog, could jump a hoop, walk on his hind legs (a trick I taught him in literally minutes), was very cuddly and friendly and loving... although a pet who was almost always on the go and always needed mental stimulation.   I actually found myself constantly thinking up new ways to provide stimulation for him.. like peas frozen in ice water or mealworms sealed in a box.  Anything to keep him from going bored and start banging on his cage or being destructive and digging.  He even made short work out of a wooden cabinet once and bore a hole through it, drywall behind it, and the fiberglass was all pulled out to make a nest!

Anyway non rodents included a couple rescue ferrets, two rabbits (one a rescue), short tailed opossums, and.long long ago sugar gliders.

Right now though just the prairie dogs and a rat girl lol...  oh and prairie dogs? Destructive as well haha!   One boy is very bonded to us.  He's going on 3 and cuddles with us and will even take a flying leap into our arms.  Our other boy is younger and not as bonded and the little girl will nip you or outright bite if you don't listen to her warnings.


----------



## satchellwk (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a chinchilla; he's sort of a rescue, and fairly entertaining. Not all that rewarding, though. He doesn't really like being held, but he tolerates petting. I just kinda let him do his thing, while giving him his food, water, bedding, etc. Also, he's a pain to clean up after; he likes to push all his bedding and droppings out of his cage. He does have that cuteness factor, which can't be ignored. Plus, telling a girl I have a chinchilla can really help them to see past the fact that I also have giant spiders, roaches, and centipedes.


----------



## Saark (Apr 10, 2012)

I have 5 degus and they are a lot fun to keep. They are sort of like huge gerbils with a face that is rather squirrel-like. They are very social so the more the merrier and certainly never keep fewer than two. Couple things, they are rather territorial so males will tend to fight and if possible, try to get a group of sisters or, try to introduce the girls when they are very young. They are quite active during the day and they make all kinds of very cute vocalizations. You want as large a cage as you can afford with horizontal bars with 1/2in spacing, solid floors are also a must to prevent the foot problems associated with wire floors. I have the two level Midwest Critter Nation cage. It is very roomy and is a nice cage with the one exception that you have to take steps to make or buy scatter guards because they will kick the bedding everywhere! About the bedding, use either Aspen or Pine which has been kilndried. Avoid cedar and those paper-based beddings. Degus also LOVE to chew so small animal chewblocks, parrot toys and the like are a must. They also enjoy apple branches just make sure they are pet-safe with no pesticides etc. There is a list of Degu-safe woods on one of the websites about their care. I give mine toilet paper rolls with some toilet paper stuffed in them and they chew them up for nesting material.

Degus eat Degu food which is similar to guinea pig food. It is important to use this food and to not feed fruits or anything else with sugar as they are unable to process the sugar. a peanut or sunflower can be given as a occasional treat as well as various greens. Give timothy hay daily as well. They can become quite tame if you get them young and handle them often. Mine aren't crazy about me but they like each other  Oh, and they live longer than  gerbils, up to 8 yrs or so.

Anyway, check them out on the web for more info and there's a bunch of videos on youtube of them too!

Here's a pic of one of the girls


----------



## Arianji (Apr 10, 2012)

When you say exotic I am sure you are going to be wanting more strange mammals, but I have kept many animals in general, and a lot of mammals, Ive had quite my share of hamsters, gerbils, rabbits, mice, rats, etc, and those I personally have not kept my close friends have, like sugar gliders, ferrets and the lot. So I'll give you my opinion:

Hamsters- cute, fuzzy, the larger species are fairly intelligent too, yet hamsters will always be hamsters, aka, they don't do too terribly much, the best thing about them in my opinion is the large elaborate tube structure cages you can make for them.

Gerbils- pretty much a hamster with a tail, they have a few more quirks than hamsters and a bonded pair of them is quite cute to watch, but personally I've never been really attracted to gerbils.

Rabbits- wonderful animals, but they're all individuals, some are sweet, some are demons, it really gets down to when you got it. A young rabbit will grow up to love you, some old rabbits will too, but some adults, especially bucks (males) have an attitude with a kick to match. But do not let this discourage you, I would say rabbits would be my second favorite small mammal to keep, their antics and generally loving nature is adorable and they live a relatively long time (8 to 12 years) so you get a long time with an animal that you really bond to and really bonds to you. One thing to note though, a lot of rabbits get quite large, so account for how big a cage they will need and how often it will need to be cleaned (that's why most people keep their rabbit outside)

Chinchillas- basically a rabbit with a tail (both being lagomorphs) they're similar in the varying personalities and their generally docile nature. Note that these suckers can run, jump, and climb, so if you have one that is not to keen on you yet, its gonna be a trip to catch (as will rabbits) if they escape. And they have a few different needs from rabbits (lower temps required, dust baths, and the like)

Ferrets- very curious, intelligent, mischievous animals. Many find them extremely rewarding as a pet, but you will find a general consensus among those who own ferrets...they only own ferrets. Ferrets are predators first and foremost, very intelligent predators. If it flutters, scampers, cheeps, chips, or runs, a ferret wants to kill it. That's the biggest thing about ferrets to take into consideration, what a ferret doesn't want to kill, wants to kill a ferret (dogs, cats, livestock, basically anything bigger than a ferret) Also note a ferret requires quite a vet trip when you first get them to be descented and if female spayed. A female that is not spayed goes into estrus after a year and if not mated, will die from amenorrhea, very sad to an unsuspecting pet owner. But if you're looking for a quick to the punch little varmit a ferret is the way to go, they are quite fun to play with and are very intelligent rewarding animals. Note though even descented a ferrets feces really stink due to its high protein diet, so cage cleanings will be frequent.

Mice- mice as an individual are cute, but they are very timid and skiddish, even a well handled mouse will always be a little afraid of the giant hand approaching it, it is in their nature being on the bottom of the food chain and all. The most fun I have ever experienced from mice is having a colony of them. Just get a hand full of pretty colored mice, and give them the run of a large cage/tank (make sure its well ventilated though they die fast in heat and humidity) and their little society blossoms, they are so fun to watch all their antics and goings about and relationships the individuals hold with each other. They are best appreciated in this form I think. But yet again a large colony produces a lot of waste, so cage cleanings (this is the common denominator in keeping mammals, constant cage cleaning)

Sugar Gliders- these little guys are quite fun, but if you get sugar gliders you better be in love with them, because they will take over your life. Your house will smell like gliders, you wake up to make fruit salad for your gliders, you take your gliders everywhere, you will be known as that person with the sugar gliders. They sleep all day, and when they wake up at night their gremlins. They glide all over your house, steal and hide your food and knick knacks, they constantly want attention, they're basically nocturnal children with all the time and effort you put into them. So if you're wanting a big time, yet rewarding pet, and you know the price to pay for owning sugar gliders, then you and all your friends who own sugar gliders can get together and have your sugar glider cult meetings on Thursday nights (I have a close friend who owns sugar gliders and I like to pick at her)

Rats- by far my favorite small mammals, they combine all the great features from the others. They are intelligent predators who get along with other animals fairly well (no birds, they cant resist birds) They are cheap to house, cheap to feed, and cheap to purchase. They love to explore and steal, but you always know where to find what they took (in their cage) If they love you enough they will even remove themselves from inside the couch to the call of their name. They love to go on car rides and ride around in your cargo pockets. Rats even know you as an individual, as they will happily climb up your arm and ride the shoulder of their primary caretaker. They are fascinated by simple objects like toilet paper tubes, string, and paperclips. They will even sit and watch TV with you*males will more readily do this as they are generally much more lazy then the curious females* They never bite, and very, very rarely urinate or defecate on you. Rats are always nice to company. They even come with the fear factor of arthropods, that all of us here at arachnoboards are familiar with as we try to show off our beautiful spider to our less accepting friends, except with a rat you can take it out cuddle and kiss it to your friends horror. The braver friends will play with the rat only to find out they're wonderful animals, then you have a bunch of friends that love rats. Rats even get along with other rats, so if you're wanting to re enact "Willard" all your rats will generally get along. Rats even come in a pallet of colors and coats. The only downside (other than the cage cleaning that comes with all small mammals) is rats don't live very long, only 2 to 3 years, 4 if you're lucky, but I promise they will be the most rewarding 3 years of your pet owning life, rats are amazing animals. Every rat is an individual, but they are all so loveable.

Okay, I know that was a lot, but I wanted to give you a good generalization of all the small mammals I have had experience with. Birds and mammals were my first love in the pet world so I have accumulated a lot of information on them. (if you want to consider birds I can talk just as much on them) So if you have more questions about individual species I am always happy to answer, I have much much more to offer. But whatever you choose I am sure it will make a great pet.


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 10, 2012)

Growing up I had 3 pet fancey rats, and those guys are soooo sweet! Forget anything you've learned about rats, they are the most loving pet, and very smart. I would rival them against even canines loyalty.


----------



## Robotponys (Apr 11, 2012)

Obelisk said:


> I've had hamsters and a ferret, but it would definitely be cool to have a Russian silver fox. Apparently it only took a few generations to domesticate them.


I saw that documentary! It's really cool and they are so adorable with curly tails, floppy ears, and white fur. They seem kind of cat like, but more open to everyone like a dog. 

Arianji-LOTS of info.  I LOVE RATS. But I have no sPace for more mammals. I already have two parakeets and two cats. Definetly not my favorite pets, but the cats are my first real pet. I'm not counting the baby turtles that died. Ery quickly or the hamster that also died... Fast... That was not my fault though, I was very little.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 11, 2012)

I had a hamster once. My mothers overly protective Alsatian who had a severely repressed mothering instinct decided it was her much longed for puppy. She carried it everywhere and spent all waking moments licking it. The hamster died, possibly drowned in dog slobber. :cry:


----------



## Keister (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't forget about hedgehogs! I love mine! They are alot of fun when they get to know you. I would like to get an armadillo if I can find one for sale!


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 11, 2012)

Keister said:


> I would like to get an armadillo if I can find one for sale!


I believe the collection and owning of one is illegal though... And nobody on AB supports the Black market.


----------



## Keister (Apr 11, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I believe the collection and owning of one is illegal though... And nobody on AB supports the Black market.


Ya I have no clue, it is just somthing I like and find cool.


----------



## Arianji (Apr 12, 2012)

armadillos are everywhere down here, and if you get in the rehabilitation program you often end up with long term pets (babies who's mother got hit in the road and they get dependent on humans and cannot be returned to the wild) I don't know if it works the same way for y'all but that's how my friends end up with armadillos raccoons and possums.


----------



## skar (Apr 12, 2012)

RATS !!!! Best pet Ever !!
Not exotic persey but . . . . . Awesome ! They all have different personalities and they are versitile !


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Apr 12, 2012)

Pet rats have unexpected competitors here.
Whenever (native) mice (of the genus Peromyscus) get in my house I set a "Havahart" trap (they love peanut butter) 
-and I keep them awhile.

My native deermice did not squeak.
When they did vocalize I heard strange little sounds that domestic mice do not do.

My new white-footed mice are hiding every scrap of food.
I wonder whether they might be pregnant?
-but my pregnant deermice did not do that.

Wild-caught adults tend to stay very shy.
The babies can be taught to be much better pets...but the "authorities" who spouted "hantavirus" alarms made it illegal to show or to sell them...
and then my overcrowding deermice began to kill each other because not even the exercise wheels that these highly active animals HAVE to have can compensate them for an amount of overcrowding that domestic mice can easily tolerate if they have exercise wheels.

I had to release my deermice:even though I knew that "the wild" would be highly dangerous for them...
-and, if my new white-footed mice do turn out to be pregnant, I will probably be compelled to release them too:
for their need for space and exercise is so strong that terrified new captives ran the wheel right away...
-Even faster than my deermice did.

It would appear to be unlikely that overcrowding will be endurable to my new mice either. 

And if (soon-to-be overcrowding) babies are born to them too
It will still be "criminal" to market the "extra" babies
And,since they probably cannot "warehouse" at all well...
I will probably HAVE to release them even though "the wild..."
For naive native mice...
-Is a dangerous place.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 12, 2012)

You ever look into pygmy short-tailed opposums? (Monodelphis kunsi) They're not too difficult to keep after you've researched a lot. They prey on arthropods and even mice but will eat other things, too.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Right now, besides dogs I only have a robo hamster. Very cute. I have him in a 20 gal tank so I only need to clean it every couple of months. They don't smell like the larger rodents plus they have a slightly longer life span. Unfortunately they aren't known for their cuddliness. This one lets me pet it sometimes but always freaks out if I try to pick it up. I have seen much success from breeders though. There is a whole website devoted to them. Roborovskihamsters.com 

I've had four ferrets (all at the same time) and they are wonderful... If you can put up with the stink. None of my ferrets were ever viscous or mean. They were all the sweetest animals I ever had. Whitey (albino), she was the tough one. She kept the others in line. When I first got my cat and they were introduced (they had to be because we let the ferrets out everyday) my cat was about to swat at her and she jumped up and grabbed onto the cats neck. Not hard enough to kill it but hard enough that the cat just fell over and waited. After that she would only follow them. They were my favorite pets. They would play and jump and run around. So much fun. I had one that like to get into the recycling and lick up the left over beer out of the cans and another that would steal loaves of bread and try to drag it under furniture. You could just scoop them up and they would go limp. No squirming or anything. They never fought each other, in fact the four of them would always sleep together. We would give them baths and watch them dry themselves off afterwards. What great pets. However, they stink really bad. They have a natural body odor and their urine is strong like a cats. They also poop/pee in corners. We would put down newspapers but when we moved there were so many little tootsie rolls all under the furniture. I don't think they can be trained to go in a box, at least mine never were. 

They are prone to illness though. Also, they can fit anywhere so if you don't know your room/house very very well you are apt to lose it.


----------



## Furret (Apr 16, 2012)

My favorite domestic mammal is a hedgehog! They're super sweet and a blast to have; they live much longer than hamsters or gerbils and aren't aggressive! (and honestly their spikes aren't really painful, unless you frighten it, that is..)


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 22, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I believe the collection and owning of one is illegal though... And nobody on AB supports the Black market.


Not true.  And I've seen captive bred armadillos for sale before (usda licensed exotic pet store in NY had em once.. $700).  they kind of rank up there with the hard to find exotics though like anteaters and pacus and Patagonian cavies.  Also there are domestic deer mice... I've only seen them once before but there are a TON of color morphs out there.  Mostly kept in labs though but some leaked into the pet trade a few years back


----------



## myrmecophile (Apr 22, 2012)

Armadillos ( at least wild ones) are known carriers of leprosy. Not a disease i would like to contract.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 23, 2012)

The leprosy thing, it's fairly rare though.  I had a baby one a long time ago when I was a kid, I found it on the road alone, tiny, fed it worms from the bait store.  I let it go.  They aren't real social so they have strong natural instincts that kick in as they get older so I don't see that as a big problem, kind of like possums(so I've read).  Pet possums grow up and tend to say, "later, I'm going now."  They are not social in the wild either, don't have the need for it.  Though dillos are commonly found hunting for grubs, worms, and things in pairs.


----------



## happysmile88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Bearcats! (Binturong) oddly, they smell like corn chips or popcorn )


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 24, 2012)

I figured I should probably post some pictures of my past and present exotics... at least some pics, I don't have all my pics anymore. 

Prairie Dogs (I have three currently)











Emin's Pouched Rat (Matisse... died a few years back.  by far the BEST pet I've EVER owned)











Spiny Mice (used to breed them, I stopped when my oldest son was born over 6 years ago)











Banner Tail Kangaroo Rat (long since gone)  My feet are a size 9, or 7 men's so that tells you it's size


----------



## findi (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,

Please check out this 2 Part article I've written, and let me know if you need any more info (just retired from the Bx Zoo, so lots of ideas!...) best,  Frank

http://www.thatpetblog.com/2010/07/06/exotic-pet-possibilities-part-1-flying-squirrels/

http://www.thatpetblog.com/2010/07/...sugar-gliders-degus-hedgehogs-and-spiny-mice/


----------



## le-thomas (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a ferret, if that counts. I love him to death :3


----------



## ZergFront (May 1, 2012)

Speaking of anteaters, tamandua are pretty cool but research your state exotic laws and city ordinances first. Also research their diet.

 Check out the Sybil's Den website for more info about tamandua and other exotics.


----------

